# better black: black tied or carbon?



## mizfit (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey, girls.

Just wondering which you think is the better black. I'm probably only going to use this for lining. I know Black Tied has some sparkle and Carbon is supposed to be matte - who has one or both? Maybe you can recommened one over the other. Thanks.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like black tied. Carbon flakes on me and just the texture/quality of it feels different. Black tied is basically just orgasmic all around. Carbon gives me the black eye look.


----------



## colormust (Mar 21, 2006)

i really love black tied as a liner or a shadow.
i have carbon and i only use it on my waterline cause it has no glitter. 

but if i had to chose i would use black tied.... : )


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 21, 2006)

both. seriously. i didn't think i needed both of them, but i got them to complete my black/neutral palette, and they're probably my 2 most used shadows. they do completely different things, and complement different colors. carbon is good as a liner, or to tone down and mute brighter shades, black tied is good if you want an intense, high impact black or smoky look. i didn't think i'd like CARBON (edited: im a moron, i originally said black tied) since its a matte, yet its SO easy to blend and work with.


----------



## Jaim (Mar 21, 2006)

I like Black Tied best. When I use it as a liner, I don't even see the glitter.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd have to say Black Tied as well.  Carbon tends to flake on me for some reason.  Maybe because it's a matte?  IDK.


----------



## brandi (Mar 21, 2006)

i really like both! esp. since sometimes i like to throw in a little matte... i think carbon goes on darker IMO... but i have to have both!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 22, 2006)

black tied


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 22, 2006)

i have both as well carbon goes un very nicely for me and i love...carbon also changes color depending on how well it is blended...but black tied i love as a liner becasue it goes on darker


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Mar 22, 2006)

i actually dont like either.
im more of a print/scene/knight divine person.
print is amazing.
i love the texture, and its so easy to blend.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 22, 2006)

I personally couldn't live without carbon in my collection... I love it for lining and use it just about everyday. Black tied is very nice... But I find you can use carbon with just about anything, especially as, with black tied, if you want a simple look say, the sparkle takes it away from that... But if you can afford it, I'd get both. They're both great!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

black tied!!!


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 22, 2006)

both.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd say both.  I had Black Tied and then i got Carbon and was like why did I wait so long? Both of mine have dips in them.


----------



## KJam (Mar 26, 2006)

black tied


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo,
Black Tied all the way!  It's way easier to blend and I just like the little sparkles (even though they hardly show up).
LN


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 26, 2006)

black tied !


----------



## lara (Mar 26, 2006)

Carbon is a basic all-rounder black. Black Tied is limited in its use.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2006)

I only have Carbon but I was looking at the Black Tied one and wasn't really sure, but I think the gold sparkles make it less versatile so if you just get one of them, get Carbon. I use mine a lot, for lining, smokey eye, eyebrows...it's a good basic black and it goes on very very dark.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 27, 2006)

Carbon i prefer over Black Tied, because Black Tied is very sheer on me (which is a good thing in many situations) but when I want a really sophisticated smokey eye, those damn sparkles end up all over my face and it looks like i rolled around in a glitter bin.  And then they're pointless because when I do want them to show up, they disappear.  But it really depends on what you're looking for and what you like.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 29, 2006)

Carbon - I think it blends better for a smokey look.  But black tied has has those lovely sparkles...sod it, get both!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 29, 2006)

i prefer carbon, since it's matte and you can use it with everything...but i also think black tied is a MUST...seriously, they're both great to have, because sometimes i'll do BT in the crease but i blend it with carbon so it fades nicely


----------



## Parishoon (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm bad at choosing...if it's buying to have i say both, that way if you're after a certain look you can use the one it suits.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Black Tied or Carbon*

I've seen so many beautiful FOTD's of smokey eyes.  Do I need both Black Tied and Carbon?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 27, 2006)

*Of *course* you do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 27, 2006)

i don't have Carbon so i can't sway you on that one, but Black Tied is *awesome*.

then again, i'm a sucker for the sparkle.


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2006)

Carbon vs Black Tied
Black Tied or Carbon?

This question has been answered fairly comprehensively a few times over. It always helps to do a search before starting a new topic.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Carbon vs Black Tied
Black Tied or Carbon?

This question has been answered fairly comprehensively a few times over. It always helps to do a search before starting a new topic._

 

sorry, I did do a search..............


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 27, 2006)

I like Carbon,
usually what I end up doing is using black tied to help blend out carbon. For me it takes a little more black tied to get the true color.


----------



## jsimpson (May 18, 2007)

*Carbon or Black Tied*

What's the difference and which one should I get?


----------



## magi (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Carbon is matte and Black Tied has quite lot of glitter. Both are very nice. I would say it depends with which colors you want to combine it. If you prefer matte colors, CARBON is the better choose, but it´s maybe a bit more difficult to handle (matte are not easy) - if you like bit sparkles, take BLACK TIED...


----------



## lipshock (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

My favourite is Carbon because I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE mattes and I don't have any troubles when concerned with blending, application, etc. as others have.  Black Tied is pretty much the same except for the glitter.  And many people find it easier to work with as opposed to Carbon.

I guess it really depends on what kind of look you're going for.  But Carbon will forever be a staple in my palettes.  Cannot live without it.


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Is BT Lustre?


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Is BT Lustre?_

 
BT is Velvet


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

If you don't have either, then by all means go with Carbon, you can always put a good black matte eyeshadow to use and if you want to put shimmer on it, you can layer something else like a pigment or a frosted eyeshadow on it.

Yes, mattes are more difficult to blend, but if you master the blend of solid black matte, then you're on your way to mastering blending of sheerer and less solid colors.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Carbon - It's a good "all round" color and can be used so many ways and very versatile. Black Tied has glitter, therefore may not be appropriate for all occasions.


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Totally second the recommendation that if you're only going to get one, Carbon's yer man.

They're both very nice indeed, though.


----------



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

My favorite is BT for the blending .


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Carbon is a matte black shade, and BT has glitter in it.  It depends on whether you prefer matte shades (which to me, are a bit harder to blend well) - but if you do prefer matte, then go with carbon.  Black Tied is great since it makes for a very sexy smokey eye in any color - I also use it with a light hand in the crease when I want some definition with day looks.  The glitter, in my opinion, is buildable and hence not a big problem for me.  Also, I must say the BT gives a bit more of a smokey apperance when applied, while carbon gives more of a flat matte apperance.


----------



## xiahe (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

if you want something sparkly, go with black tied (or milani's storm eyeshadow - it's an exact dupe of MAC's black tied).  if you want something matte, go with carbon instead.


----------



## charmedimsure (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

Have you tried Suspicion? I love it. It's black with tiny golden flecks in it. To me,carbon is really harsh and the glitters in  black tied were way too big for my taste. Suspicion was perfect. I dont know if they have it in your store since it was LE but it's still available online and I saw it in the store last time I went. Just a suggestion.


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Carbon or Black Tied*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54249
Black Tied or Carbon

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48497
Carbon vs Black Tied

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42231
better black: black tied or carbon?


----------



## zapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

*Black Tied or Carbon??*

Not sure which one to get....


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zapphire* 

 
_Not sure which one to get....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Black Tied, goes with everything and is easier to play up/down.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I say get both... I started out w/ carbon and I use carbon all the time but I love black tied too...I use carbon more b/c it doesnt have the shimmer/glitter


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

*****


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I have to agree and say you need both, but if I had to choose just one it would be Black Tied.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

carbon is matte so u may actually get more use out of it if u like an everyday  smokey eye. it goes with any shadow.

black tied is more of glam black!


----------



## nunu (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

i vote for carbon because it's a matte and you can use it to smoke out any look.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

both are so different, but IMO carbon is just a more versatile black


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I love both. 
But if I had to choose between the two I would say Carbon.
It can be used with almost anything.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_I say get both... I started out w/ carbon and I use carbon all the time but I love black tied too...I use carbon more b/c it doesnt have the shimmer/glitter_

 
I totally agree.  I use carbon much more, but black tied is pretty as well.


----------



## KTB (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I vote for Black Tied since Carbon is a little too harsh for lots of people to pull of IMO.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I'd go for Black Tied, personally. Specially, if you're just starting out on bolder looks, Carbon may be a bit too harsh, while the glitters/shimmer in Black Tied won't make it look as stark.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I vote for Carbon.
People were saying black tied is easier to work with... it's true but I mean you teach yourself if you avoid things that are hard to use you'll never get any further in your make up. Y'know?
And plus.. you're gonna get SO much more use out of Carbon. As for Carbon being stark.. if you use a pencil blending brush like a 219 it's gonna be lighter AND easier to use.
Also.. if most of your shadows are glittery (which mostly everyone's is) then a matte in the crease would be a breath of fresh air.
If you can't tell i'm not a fan of large amounts of glitter.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

spoil yourself and get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe. i use carbon more but black tied is handy, and it looks so pretty in its pot.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

If I had to choose one, black tied.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

*****


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I vote for Carbon,  It all depends how you want to use and what finishes are most of your eyeshadows. Ex: if you have more of the glittery stuff i'll say carbon because too much shimmer it doesnt look nice, you want to balance a little your colors. But if you have more mattes then go for black tied, either way they both look nice. I just find more uses for carbon than black tied and i have both. hth


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_I vote for Carbon.
People were saying black tied is easier to work with... it's true but I mean you teach yourself if you avoid things that are hard to use you'll never get any further in your make up. Y'know?
And plus.. you're gonna get SO much more use out of Carbon. As for Carbon being stark.. if you use a pencil blending brush like a 219 it's gonna be lighter AND easier to use.
Also.. if most of your shadows are glittery (which mostly everyone's is) then a matte in the crease would be a breath of fresh air.
If you can't tell i'm not a fan of large amounts of glitter._

 


i absolutely agree. lots of shimmer and a touch of matte looks
great. i am also not a big fan of glitter lOl


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I vote for Black Tied, it's very pretty


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Carbon is my favorite. It can be a pain to work with, but it's the darkest pigmented black I've tried.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

now why did you ask us? you know were only gonna tell you to get both, duh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but really carbon was one of my first colors from MAC and honestly, i was (and still am) a little intimidated because it is a matte and is so bold-i don't have black tied but i have ud's zero and i do reach for that more than carbon.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I own both, I just got carbon. I WOULD SAY if you have to choose one get carbon. But I really think you should get both if you could. Carbon can make any eye look fab by smoking it out. and it is so much easier to work with to me than Black Tied. 
HTH


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i don't have black tied but i have ud's zero and i do reach for that more than carbon._

 
I love UD Zero, it's my shimmery black. I got that instead of Black Tied.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I have both, I prefer carbon but they are both great and different eyeshadows.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

carbon


----------



## kelcia (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_True, but everyone has to start somewhere - IMHO, it's better confidence-building wise to go with the easier to use one first (Black Tied) then when your skills improve, challenge yourself with the harder one (Carbon).

Otherwise, if you start with the hard one first, you might get so frustrated that you decide that blacks aren't for you.  It would be a shame to dismiss a whole colour group just because of one bad experience.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah. True. But I guess I was assuming that she had already tried other shadows.
I think that if some one spends 14 bucks on eyeshadow they'd try super hard to use it. I know I did. Clarity was my second MAC color. I almost cried when I couldn't use it.
ACK! Evil's of Matte2

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_i absolutely agree. lots of shimmer and a touch of matte looks
great. i am also not a big fan of glitter lOl_

 
Haha! Awesome!
Buddies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Carbon is my favorite. It can be a pain to work with, but it's the darkest pigmented black I've tried._

 
I agree. I've tried loooads of black. This is the most pigmented true black by far. I feel like black with glitter looks grey.. on me atleast.
I wish they'd make a black velux pearl.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

carbon
its a staple for most people

I'll never buy black tied (haha I can see that statement coming to bite me in the butt in a little bit) because I have charred (from the originals) and I think having Carbon and Charred is a lot more usefull then having Carbon and Black Tied. A black is kind of a black when you dont use black often like myself. (Only on nights out or to set a liner, which carbon is great for (setting liner!!))


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_I wish they'd make a black velux pearl._

 
God, that would be awesome!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

*****


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

i have both, but I find Black Tied easier to work with if you're going for a smoky look, and Carbon is better if you're using it as a liner.


----------



## Kimmer (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

N/A


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

I'd definitely get black tide over carbon.  That might be because I like glitter and it makes the black look less flat.


----------



## aimee (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

well i got both and love both and would get both
if i had to choose one it would be carbon since its matte and more versatille


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Carbon Carbon Carbon Carbon Carbon Carbon


----------



## Patricia (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

i prefer carbon, black tied's glitter goes everywhere


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_I wish they'd make a black velux pearl._

 
Urban Decays Deluxe shadow in zero is a lot like what you'd expect from a MAC velux pearl in black.

Back on topic; I choose carbon because I just didn't want a bunch of shimmer in my black. I already have UDs zero and oil slick and I don't even use those anymore now that I have carbon.


----------



## User49 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

carbon is a lot more versatile! and better colour pay off! you can use various pigments on top of shadow if you want to add sparkle!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Black Tied or Carbon??*

i have both but i like black tied more


----------



## acidtongue (Jul 4, 2008)

Honestly, I had and disliked both. Urban Decay's zero is much better in my opinion. It's softer & easier to blend with other colors.


----------



## TheProphetess (Jul 8, 2008)

I love black tied (I don't have carbon actually, but tried it) - but I prefer glittery shades anyway... so I think black tied is a nice "highlighter" if you can call it a highlighter *lol*
I add it to most of my eye makeups...


----------



## Krystal (Jul 9, 2008)

I have both and I love both - but if I have to choose I would prefer Carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For some strange reason I have the feeling carbon is "darker".... erm, yes...


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

I like them both.
I use black tied as a liner & I use carbon for a smokey look & for the outer v. I think carbon is a must have.


----------



## Bwell (Jul 10, 2008)

Neither. UD Zero is easier to blend, don´t flake as much. You should try this one.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 

 
_I like Black Tied best. When I use it as a liner, I don't even see the glitter._

 

I agree.  I like Black Tied but I never see the glitter...


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *acidtongue* 

 
_Honestly, I had and disliked both. Urban Decay's zero is much better in my opinion. It's softer & easier to blend with other colors._

 
Urban Decay's Oil Slick is also a good one...


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

Both of these shadows are amazing in different ways. I find "black tied" to be more shimmer, as opposed to matte like "carbon". It comes down to the look and the collaboration of colors and shades with the eyeshadows.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2008)

I have both and prefer Black Tied... I use it for everything and for eye liner every day. I don't use my carbon very much at all. It's a little too flat.


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel like carbon is more of a true black, so more lining, I definitely prefer carbon.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

I prefer Carbon for the outer V or as a liner.


----------



## matsubie (Aug 12, 2008)

black tied.

i love doing smoky looks with variety of different colors. i use every possible color for smoky eyes except the obvious black.
i tried using carbon but it just didn't work for me.  it was too black for me and i prefer a color that i could control the intensity by layering if needed.
i love doing smoky eyes with beauty marked <3 and plethora of other colors~


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 14, 2008)

i prefer using dark soul pigment


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

I prefer Carbon, but after reading this I want to try UD Zero.


----------



## _Ella_ (Aug 20, 2008)

I really like Carbon better.


----------



## lablonde (Aug 28, 2008)

CARBON!!! Looks great with my blue/grey eyes


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 28, 2008)

If it makes sense, I prefer Carbon because it's a blacker black.  I don't even know how to explain that, lol.  But yeah, Carbon is pretty much a staple, you can't go wrong.


----------



## wishuponyou (Aug 30, 2008)

I have both, and I'd recommend getting both.  Black tied tends to be a bit more useful, but I use both a ton!


----------



## cuteillusi0ns (Sep 14, 2008)

yup, black tied. especially if you're just using this for lining
black tied is a beautiful black, definatly a must-have for every collection!


----------



## red (Sep 14, 2008)

I love *SUSPICION*, its the perfect matte (its actually a satin), without the overkill, too bad its an LE.

Black tied is too freakin glittery, and Carbon too black ... with Suspicion its nicer to work with.

on left in the pic






(signed, sealed on right)

I have black tied






Off topic: nicer is the Smashbox *Envy* (black with multi-colored flecks), Smashbox also has a really nice matte black ;-)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2008)

I have both and I LOVE Black Tied.  If you want to go for a liner, Carbon would be better.


----------



## Dollheart (Sep 21, 2008)

i have both and use carbon more so, its great to blend with everything and anything
xo


----------



## caramel_geek (Sep 22, 2008)

carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hands down...the best black ever


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 23, 2008)

carbon could go day or night.
black tied is most def a nightclub shade.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 26, 2008)

black tied!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 26, 2008)

Both!! they both do different things. i like black tied better but cabon is just as useful cuz sometimes you don't want no sparkles....


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 1, 2008)

Black tied. I used it today as a liner for my upper lids. I also often use it as an outer V color. Perfect color!


----------



## lara (Oct 5, 2008)

*Black Tied* (velvet)
*Carbon* (matte)
*Blackground* (Paint Pot)
*Blacktrack* (Fluidline) 





*Black Tied* (velvet)





*Carbon* (matte)





*Blacktrack* (Fluidline) 





*Blackground* (Paint Pot)

Hopefully this aids in the ongoing debate about which black looks like what.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 8, 2008)

Black tied is very universal because it has some shimmer and reflects to it, making it not very dull, whereas; Carbon is a matte black that is dull, but collaborates well with an array of shimmers and satin finishes. I think they are both equally as good, it just depends on what you want to do with them.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 15, 2008)

Black Tied gets more use from me and its a bit darker and deeper than Carbon.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2008)

i love balck tied and find it easier to blend than carbon. plus i love sparkles which is also why i reach for this one more.


----------



## MacNlaw (Nov 7, 2008)

I prefer Black Tied, I like the texture & finish better then Carbons...


----------



## kittykit (Nov 19, 2008)

I prefer Carbon. It's my most used e/s


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 19, 2008)

I honestly dont like black tied one bit...I love carbon and black track and now my fav love is pointblack liquidlast liners. its awesome....Black tied because of the glitter it has doesnt mix well when blending with other colors...sometimes it makes one color look green or goldish. And since im a MATTE kind of girl i would have to say CARBON.


----------



## April47 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't own Carbon but I do own Black Tied. I just wanted to point out that when I wet BT it does not ruin the e/s by making it hard. Carbon however looks like it's a matte e/s and I've had other matte's harden by wetting them.

Also, I don't even notice the sparkles is BT which makes it perfect for eyeliner...


----------



## christinakate (Nov 22, 2008)

Both, without a doubt.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

Definitely Carbon.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 8, 2008)

If you want a true black e/s then it's Carbon.
It's more versatile than Black Tied since it's just completely matte and black.
They're both worth having but I use Carbon a lot more than I use Black Tied!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2008)

I like Carbon! I used it today in my outer crease with Shadowy Lady and it turned out gorgeous!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 21, 2008)

Carbon...just b/c I feel weird wearing glittery stuff in certain settings...so carbon always works


----------



## javachip (Dec 28, 2008)

i love carbon, especially for the crease and outer V. if i want to add some sparkle i can add a little bit of your ladyship or something similar on top.


----------



## SephiaMakeup (Dec 29, 2008)

Carbon. I don't like a lot of glitter unless I'm blending two and two together.
I've never tried blending with glitter though. I might try it!


----------



## aic (Jan 12, 2009)

Carbon. i use it for almost all my smokey eye looks. 
Blact tied is nice too. but i definitely use carbon more.


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 17, 2009)

Black Tied Is Gorgeous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has already asked but which do you prefer:
*Black Black(pro) Pigment or Carbon Eyeshadow?*


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought carbon because I was afraid of the large sparkles in black tied.  I regret it because I have found a lot of eyeshadows that are the exact same as carbon and none of black tied.  Black tied also looks a lot prettier in the palette.


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 31, 2009)

i like black tied better to used with a smokey eye or a more intense black, but carbon is definitely better to use in the crease.


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Feb 3, 2009)

Defo carbon!


----------



## cheapglamour (Feb 18, 2009)

carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best smokey eye ever.


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

Carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those glitter throws off my non-glitter smokey eye lolz I like a matte finish for my smokey eyes


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 22, 2009)

Carbon all the way.. you can always add any glitters after if you feel like it. Much more black.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

I would truly go for BOTH!

It's literally like having the BEST of both worlds. 

However, I must say I lean more towards Carbon. 

When I purchased Carbon I was quite skeptically...AT FIRST -- but like the many that previously posted -- it's versatile and can be used to tone down bright colors without sacrificing the color itself.

I use it almost EVERYDAY.


----------



## godsgirl619 (Mar 7, 2009)

BLACK TIED


----------



## highonmac (Mar 7, 2009)

I was really considering getting Black tied but wasn't sure since I already did have carbon. But now i WILL!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 7, 2009)

Btw, I think you should get both since black tied has more shimmer. You can really up a look with some shimmer. Since carbon is just a flat black theres nothing really exciting about it


----------



## smi5290 (Mar 10, 2009)

i can never get my black tied to come out BLACK, it always looks gray


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 10, 2009)

I love black tied, I'm used to carbon only because its preferred in photoshoots a matte black. But I mix my black tied with mixing medium for a great eyeliner trick. I love the added sparkle!


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like carbon - just find it more versatile.  Great matte, and I can add a touch of a shimmery shadow if that's what I'm looking for at a given time.


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 14, 2009)

okay, i know this isn't your question, but i really like venus; it's the perfect mix between matte carbon and glitter black tied. i find it to be more versatile.


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smi5290* 

 
_i can never get my black tied to come out BLACK, it always looks gray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
try using a medium.


----------



## Sparkkles (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizfit* 

 
_Hey, girls.

Just wondering which you think is the better black. I'm probably only going to use this for lining. I know Black Tied has some sparkle and Carbon is supposed to be matte - who has one or both? Maybe you can recommened one over the other. Thanks._

 

Carbon is the best for smokey....I like black tied for a more consentrative amount of black


----------



## Sparkkles (Mar 25, 2009)

agreed!


----------



## Sparkkles (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missfaithy* 

 
_I would truly go for BOTH!

It's literally like having the BEST of both worlds. 

However, I must say I lean more towards Carbon. 

When I purchased Carbon I was quite skeptically...AT FIRST -- but like the many that previously posted -- it's versatile and can be used to tone down bright colors without sacrificing the color itself.

I use it almost EVERYDAY._

 

Same here! I use both of these the most out of all my shadows!


----------



## Sarahsmom81 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like them both, they do totally different things. HTH


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have both, but i find myself using carbon more often...black tied is freakin gorgeous, but it smudges more easily....when i wear it it ends up under my eyes in a matter of hours! but i recently started using UDPP and use carbon first and layer on with black tied. makes a pretty shimmery smokey eye!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Apr 5, 2009)

I hate Black Tied with a passion. Seriously, I was so glad when I swapped it away.

Carbon is a little bit difficult to work with but I think it's SO worth the effort!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 5, 2009)

Carbon!!


----------



## callison (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually mix them, but if I had to choose Black Tied is AMAZING and adds something special, can't go wrong.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2009)

Tough call.I gotta say,I LOVE them both.

If I want  simple black smokey eye,I put Carbon on the lid,and Black Tied in the crease.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 28, 2009)

Omg!!! I couldn't even pick or over the other..... I love both of them and I think every Mac girl should have both in their collection


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocksteadybaby* 

 
_Omg!!! I couldn't even pick or over the other..... I love both of them and I think every Mac girl should have both in their collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Caderas (Jun 10, 2009)

I pick Carbon hands down.  I honestly haven't tried Black Tied myself, but when I have Jane Clubbing, I'm set.  As much as I love MAC shadows, I turn towards drugstore for cheaper options as close as they are.  Carbon Carbon Carbon!!


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Black Tied because it has a little bit of sparkle.


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

Carbon is the better of the two. Black Tied stands out very little despite how shiny the glitter makes it look. There's a little square compact by Victoria's Secret called Very Sexy Fierce that has an amazing payoff. It's the only VS eye shadow I own but dayum, I have 2 of them just in case. There's a Smashbox color called Envy as well but my vote stays with VS because I'm in love.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

carbon for sure. black tied looks prettier in the pan but it doesn't go on that way.


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

Carbon is wayyy cooler. You can add some sparkle but you dont have to.


----------



## Destiny007 (Jul 2, 2009)

definitely CARBON


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 6, 2009)

Carbon, for sure. Black Tied has hardly any color payoff, I don't even know why I own it.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 7, 2009)

If your going to use a liner, i think that carbon is great wet. if your going to use or need a base black tied. i have both. when i really need an all out matte black, i've used NYX black and its really stark and black and its also great as a liner, shadow and everything is really black. i hope this helps.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2009)

eu gosto de Carbon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xBubblegum (Jul 31, 2009)

Just want to say thanks for this thread, I wanted to ask the same question for lining!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I personally couldn't live without carbon in my collection... I love it for lining and use it just about everyday. Black tied is very nice... But I find you can use carbon with just about anything, especially as, with black tied, if you want a simple look say, the sparkle takes it away from that... But if you can afford it, I'd get both. They're both great!_

 
i agree.  i have both and i use carbon a lot more, every day!  i either use it in the crease for my smokey eye, or the outer v if i use something else in my crease.  i couldn't live without carbon, either, this really does go with anything!  if you've got shimmer/sparkle/glitter on already, matte shadows are the perfect way to balance it out.  i've probably gone through 4 or 5 of carbon, and 2 or 3 black tied?  i say you can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 9, 2009)

I use Carbon for eyeliner daily.


----------



## XOsophiie (Aug 10, 2009)

Carbon :]


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

Black Tied works better with me. I find it's easier to blend and gives a better smokey look.


----------



## Arshia (Aug 13, 2009)

carbon all the way!


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 3, 2009)

Carbon has started to make my eyes water and my eyelids itch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gutted cos I love using it in my smokey eye looks and it took me ages to work out exactly which product was making my eyes cry. So annoying when your all dolled up and ready to rock then your eyeshadow starts wash away. I have Black Tied, but haven't tried it since I developed this allergy to Carbon just in case it does the same.  The really dark greys, blues and browns are still ok on my eyes though, so not a total smokey eye catastrophe


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 5, 2009)

I recomend you get both, they are two different shadows. "Carbon" is matte & more pigmented, "Black Tied" has sparkle & less pigment. I have both & i use them both for different looks. "Carbon"- I use this one to set my liquid, pencil, gel, or cream eyeliners, i also use it by it's self as a liner. I use this one for that really dark smokey eye. I also use it when i want a really dark outer v. "Black Tied"- I like to use this in the outer v of most of my eye looks, it's lighter , so i can build up it,s intesity, which is perfect for lighter looks(you can use it with browns in the outer v & in the crease without it looking "black"). Just so you know it's not as glittery on as it is in the pan. Both colors are beautiful & worth the investment.


"A True Makeup Artist Only Sees The Beautiful in EVERYONE!"​


----------



## vintagegold14 (Sep 10, 2009)

if i had to choose one...black tied!!! it has silvery shimmer in it which i love so it is perfect as a liner


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 18, 2009)

I have both and I never use Black Tied. CARBON ALL THE WAY!


----------



## skristallia (Sep 19, 2009)

I have both and i must say i like Black tied better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a sparkle girl


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got both, and I just adore Carbon. I use it for pretty much everything. The only time I use Black Tied is when I might be a little unsure as to where I want to place the black. I'll go in with BT first as it's much less pigmented, then go in with Carbon and darken it up once I've figured the look out.


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

I only have carbon but I like it a lot!!


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone even mention Typographic!!  Though it's definitely not the deepest black, it's a Matte2 formula, which means it applies & blends like a dreammmm and I think it's a decent alternative to the more ornery Carbon.  I will say, however, that I want to have both in my makeup palette in the near future!

Black Tied, on the other hand, looks sooo pretty in the pot, but I don't like Velvet finishes as much and it just looks so -bleh-.


----------



## 2Fruits (Nov 2, 2009)

Def carbon. You can always add sparkle but can't take it away!!!


----------



## forevernars (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually have black tied I'm trying to get rid of. I like carbon better just because it's just the basic black with no sparkles you can still do a smokey eye with it, Just won't be sparkly. I also use carbon as a eyeliner with my eyeliner brush works great!


----------



## r0xl0vesmakeup (Nov 18, 2009)

i'd say carbon sine black tied tends to feel chunky on me


----------



## Salynn (Dec 11, 2009)

I think you should try Typographic.
I much prefer it over those two (I have both Carbon and Black Tied).
 It's buttery and pigmented. Perfect for lining.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 14, 2009)

carbon - dont use black tied but it crumbled from the pan- got stuck everywhere- black powder every where- messed my my kit- .. it never happened with another eyeshadow so now i wana try out mufe black eyeshadow.. i love carbon BUT i dont see myself buying it again.. seriously it was hell cleaning the mess.. it was EVERYWHERE


----------

